# [SOLVED] Briggs &amp; Stratton engine, model #135212 won't start



## cljksears (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a B & S engine that won't start. I've checked for spark, and it appears to be good, checked the spark plug, after pulling the pull cord, and it appears as though it's not getting any fuel because the plug was dry. I pulled the carb and gas tank off, cleaned the carb and emptied the tank. I cleaned the filter screen at the bottom of the tank, as it appeared to be a little dirty. I cleaned out the tank as best I could and reassembled the tank and carb. Then I tried to start it again and still nothing. I tried putting a little fuel in the spark plug hole and starting but nothing happend. I was going to try and swap parts from my wood splitter to the generator but looks like the carb is slightly different. Any ideas? It sure appears as though, whatever pumps the fuel up from the tank, isn't working properly. I took the side of the carb off, where there's a spring and a plunger spring, and thought that that may be what brings the gas up to the carb. Any ideas from anyone?ray::upset:


----------



## cljksears (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Briggs & Stratton engine, model #135212 won't start*

I purchased a new Diaphram-Carburetor (pump), installed it and attempted to start the engine. Still nothing after over 20 pulls. The plug still doesn't seem to be getting any fuel.


----------



## Deltona_Dave (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Briggs & Stratton engine, model #135212 won't start*

Have you tried poring a little fuel into the carb throat, and seeing if the engine will turn over? it should at least pop a few times. If it does that, then it eliminates a spark or timing problem. When you rebuilt the carb, did you use compressed air to blow out the jet passages?

dave


----------



## cljksears (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Briggs & Stratton engine, model #135212 won't start*

I did all of those things. I finally took it to a fix it shop and they checked for compression and there wasn't any. He thinks that the head gasket may be blown or else the valves are stuck.


----------



## cljksears (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Briggs & Stratton engine, model #135212 won't start*

(Solved) The exhaust valve had a broken clip and was staying open, therefore no gas was getting into the chamber.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Briggs & Stratton engine, model #135212 won't start*

Thanks for getting back to us. Glad you got it fixed.

BG


----------

